# Another new mod!!!



## PillarofBalance (Oct 30, 2012)

HDH has accepted our offer to come out of mod retirement to help us out...  Admin had to water board him to convince him, but its done.

He's a long time vet of the boards... I've read tons of his posts at meso, seen him battle with the shit bags at world pharma and help out the new guys with patience.  You can trust HDH.

I'm very happy to have him helping out now. Please make him feel welcome guys!

PoB


----------



## HDH (Oct 30, 2012)

I appreciate the kind words bro.

Its a privilege and a pleasure.

I was only semi retired though. I mod for AJ as well.

HDH


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 30, 2012)

Congrats, look forward to your insight bro. Thanks for stepping up


----------



## DarksideSix (Oct 30, 2012)

Welcome bro, glad to have you abord.


----------



## losieloos (Oct 30, 2012)

Welcome, happy to have you here.


----------



## Spongy (Oct 30, 2012)

welcome bro!  glad to have you on board!


----------



## Times Roman (Oct 30, 2012)

Cheers mate!

You can put your desk next to mine in the basement!


----------



## HDH (Oct 30, 2012)

Times Roman said:


> Cheers mate!
> 
> You can put your desk next to mine in the basement!



That's where I like my desk...

Down in the trenches. LOL

HDH


----------



## Jada (Oct 30, 2012)

congrats


----------



## LeanHerm (Oct 30, 2012)

Congrats hdh.  Glad to have ya.  I hope you like your basement desk spot. It used to be mine but ever since you came here they've moved my desk in the shed in the backyard


----------



## theminister (Oct 30, 2012)

Good to have you HDH


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Oct 30, 2012)

Congrats brother


----------



## Shane1974 (Oct 30, 2012)

Congratulations, man. Never can have too much quality leadership.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 30, 2012)

sup man... nice to have you here with us.


----------



## StoliFTW (Oct 30, 2012)

cool bro. SI is the shit


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 30, 2012)

Just exactly what does a mod do (other than ban me from time to time)?

And welcome Heavy Damn Hitter!   

Don't ban me bro!

Respect,
Vette

I bet it is Harry Damn Houdini - we had a bro we called that because he could get away from anything... he was Harry Damn Houdini! Fughettabouitit!


----------



## DF (Oct 30, 2012)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## 69nites (Oct 30, 2012)

Great to have you as a mod here.


----------



## IronCore (Oct 30, 2012)

HDH is legend in his own rite... he has been around since before most of you were old enough to rub one out...


he will truly add a vast amount of knowledge and experience to this board...


----------



## Georgia (Oct 30, 2012)

Will assassinate soon to further my objective of becoming a mod


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 30, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## SAD (Oct 30, 2012)

Right on, well deserved HDH.

Georgia, I can't think of a quicker way to eliminate yourself from the list of potential future mods than by begging desperately to be one, lol.


----------



## Tilltheend (Oct 30, 2012)

Congratulations HDH


----------



## Georgia (Oct 30, 2012)

SAD said:


> Right on, well deserved HDH.
> 
> Georgia, I can't think of a quicker way to eliminate yourself from the list of potential future mods than by begging desperately to be one, lol.



The way to being a mod here is just from being a mod on a different board. Do not wantz to be mods right nowz. 2 bizy eating kooter.

Congrants to Hairy Desirable Henry


----------



## SAD (Oct 30, 2012)

Georgia said:


> The way to being a mod here is just from being a mod on a different board. Do not wantz to be mods right nowz. 2 bizy eating kooter.



Well, it makes sense.  There are certain people who make great mods, and they tend to recycle around the community.  Having immense knowledge, or being really nice, or being online 16 hours a day, do not make you a candidate.  But being active in the community, having a ton of experience/knowledge, and possessing a cool demeanor, are all factors in being chosen as a mod on any respectable board.  Obviously trustworthiness and honesty are prerequisites as well.

It takes all kinds to make this world go round, and I know my place.


----------



## HDH (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I'll do my best to live up to the hype. LOL

Everyone has their strengths and weaknesses. Nobody knows everything. You run across someone that knows it all, that means they have lost their ability to learn and keep an objectionable open mind.

I'll do my best and continue to learn from the fellas who's strengths are my weaknesses.

That's what this is all about. Progression.

HDH


----------



## creekrat (Oct 30, 2012)

Glad to see some veteran leadership added to our top notch guys/girl


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 30, 2012)

welcome my brother lookin forward to workin with u


----------



## Mind2muscle (Oct 30, 2012)

Welcome and congrats man!


----------



## usaranger07 (Oct 30, 2012)

Congrats HDH


----------



## pirovoliko (Oct 30, 2012)

Congrats and welcome HDH.  Great to have another knowledgeable mod here


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 30, 2012)

Cheers! The Vet presence with this board is strong


----------



## j2048b (Oct 30, 2012)

Congrats HDH!! Glad u decided not to fully retire... U would have gotten bored anyway!!


----------

